

Culture hacking, reloaded - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4564

======
billswift
"So what has gone wrong? Why aren’t agile techniques scaling? Takes no genius
to diagnose that problem: agile, trying to scale up from the bottom, collides
with the top-down-imposed conventional corporate habits of death marches,
rigid hierarchy, and waterfall planning. And loses, because the imperatives
behind all that sludge are wired too deep into the culture of most
corporations to be displaced by mere productivity improvements, however
dramatic. "

This is related to last week's discussion of scrum and its weaknesses,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4510943>

